
The laser light that could cut cyclist deaths - Libertatea
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/13/tech/the-laser-light-that-could-cyclist/index.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fedition_technology+%28RSS%3A+Technology%29
======
ljf
There was a previous discussion of this, I'll see if I can find it. Main
issues were that laser was of an illegal wattage, and the drivers look in
their rear view mirrors for lights at mirror level, not on the floor/road.

Looks good but in the real world has limited use. If the road has bright
streetlights then the laser is nearly invisible on the ground, and if the
driver can see the laser beam directly, well that is a serious danger.

------
ljf
Previous discussion of the light
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4842109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4842109)

